# Whistle that won't



## Suamico Pete (Jan 3, 2015)

Recently bought a 2046W Whistle Tender. Unit worked but rattled terribly. Made several attempts to lubricate and sound-deaden rattle. Little progress, then I broke the short wire from the relay to the motor. Have studied several pictures and manual illustrations to see where the wire from the relay should connect to the motor. Have reconnected the wire to where I think it best goes but motor won't spin. It simply hums. Have tried pushing armature with a small wood dowel to get it to spin, but it appears to be held magnetically. It will turn easy enough when no electricity applied to unit.
Attached is a picture of a very similar whistle motor/relay set up that I used to reset short wire. I did try cleaning the brushes but that did not help.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Pete, See if this attachment helps. (From Olsen Toy Train Parts Library)

It was late when I tried adding the link.....But highvoltage posted the correct link. That should help you get it working.


----------



## Suamico Pete (Jan 3, 2015)

Sorry but I could not see an attachment. Thanks for the effort to help.
Suamico Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can't link a file that resides on your hard disk, note the URL.

Here's the link to the Olsen page: http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd31.htm?itm=733


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

This is the Olsen link to the 2046W Service Manual:

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd31.htm?itm=708


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

That's what I get trying to post a wrong link at midnight....argggggggh.


----------



## Suamico Pete (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks for all the help. The unit is behaving like it has an open or grounded circuit. So now I have to do some testing with a volt meter. If I solve this problem I will post my discovery and solution if there is one.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

I have to presume that you did find the correct link that highvoltage posted. It is very informative, and explains a lot. Good luck!

If you get the hang of maneuvering around Olsen's Library, you can download any of the files that you feel important, onto your own computer. Just make a folder, to place all of them in. I have a folder I created and named it "Lionel PDF files", and keep all those files in that folder.


----------

